
Ask HN: What is your favorite database and why? - saadalem
I want to build an Email tool, I will collect contacts etc.. So I&#x27;m asking in the same time !
======
alecmg
sqlite

available everywhere, simple single file storage, Does all a database should

~~~
saadalem
Ty

